# New Wall Display Cabinet



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a friend that does cabinetry as a retirement hobby, and a couple of weeks ago I asked if he had some " left over " wood for a cabinet, and the other day I picked up a beautiful [ to me anyways, lol ] wall cabinet, real nice combo of pine sides and maple backing / shelves, 37" X 61", with 3" spacing inside, and 3" depth... I gave it a coat of Varathane Clear Satin, and am in the process of installing some unused brass Atlas code 100 track, sprayed with red oxide primer to dull the track down, so the model train stuff stands out a little more... excellent value, $60 and a coffee


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice. :thumbsup:

Make sure it is screwed into the studs, it will have some weight sitting on when it is filled up.

I wish I new someone close to me to build about 4 of those for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, I'd jump on an O-gauge version!


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

That is a nice piece


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Sweet looking Looks good to me also...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!

Any consideration of glass or plexi for the front, to keep dust at bay?

TJ


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

probably will wind up going with two sheets of plexi, top hung for lift off access, with perhaps a small bottom guide to hold it snug, if needed, its going to use up 70 pieces of 9" straight track section, not a problem with that, have several 5 gallon pails of brass, i guess maybe i should sell it off, but its not worth a great deal...


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

That looks very nice, I like that idea.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks nice. I have made several display cases over the years. I have found if you don't mind displaying without track a double groove for the wheels works great. For me just sliding the train across the shelf board & feeling the wheels drop into the grooves is nice. A simple rip cut with a thin kerf blade works best. Like mentioned by TJ doors would be nice to keep your collection dust free. Maybe consider two bypass sliders with a simple track top & bottom. Your friend did a good job & the finish looks great!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*very nice*

What can I say.. I guess I`m gonna hafta dust off my saw and get busy building one for o gauge .

Cabinet looks really good.I like the idea of two grooves instead of track as that would be a lot of track.

My only trouble is if I make it too nice[like this one] my better half will take it.

have a good evening and a better day tomorrow,Everett:thumbsup:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

by the time i thought of grooving it, he had it glued and brad nailed together, plus i have lots of brass track... if i get bored i could even ballast it, and maybe mirror the back, nah, good enough..


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks nice. :thumbsup: I wish I had something like that


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Great work and a good friend !


----------



## Mike_R (Jan 31, 2012)

I would recommend sliders or side hinged doors. A top hinged door would be very awkward to lift and hold open while accessing the trains.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i was actually thinking of 'pins' on the top to hold it in place, like a piece of angle with the pins pointing down into the top of the case .. just lift off and set down... seemed like the cover would be to large to be swinging off to the sides,


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I used captive nuts on my train cases and threaded brass screws. My shelves are for my family Lionel collection so I wanted them behind glass and since I rarely take them out of the case the screws are no big deal. On my HO shelves, I hinged the glass doors from the top.
-Art


----------

